# N80 vs. N73..Help me choose!



## Ankur Gupta (May 17, 2007)

I am confused between N80 and N73..
N80 has WiFi and better screen though it has slower bluetooth v1.2 and lacks stereo speakers...
N73 might have a better camera but then N80 doesn't have a bad camera either..N80 is slider which is the way I like it..
Also N73 keypad is cramped...
If someone has used both phones please share your views..
Vote for your favorite phone and make my decision easier!
I don't think there is any better phone in my budget for 22k or is it


----------



## krazyfrog (May 17, 2007)

My vote goes to N73 or to be more specific, N73 Music Edition. It costs 19k in mumbai.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 17, 2007)

K790i , if u take my advice .

N Series  phones r very much overpriced n mostly the hardware changes aren't that much n they ovecharge you for software features , i think if they want they can add software updates for older(but powerful) phones too n add more features but they won't coz then the N Series will seem like overpriced crap .


----------



## alsiladka (May 18, 2007)

I have just bought a Nokia N73 Music Edition for 18k. Really love it.
Dont go for N80. People are really facing troubles with it, even after firmware upgrades.

After N95, N73 is hailed as the next best phone feature wise.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 18, 2007)

^^Can you please tell me what kind of troubles..thats what I am exactly looking for...


----------



## oval_man (May 18, 2007)

N80 ie is supposed to be a better mobile than N73,but I doubt its availability in India


----------



## thinkdigitreader (May 18, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> I have just bought a Nokia N73 Music Edition for 18k. Really love it.
> Dont go for N80. People are really facing troubles with it, even after firmware upgrades.
> 
> After N95, N73 is hailed as the next best phone feature wise.


 
HI,

N73 Music edition for 18K is it true? This is with warranty or without warranty.
In mumbai N73 is in 19500 Rs.


----------



## krazyfrog (May 18, 2007)

^^ Nope N73 is available for 16.8k in mumbai with bill. 
About the problems in N80, the are frequent os crashing and poor battery life. But this depends upon usage.


----------



## thinkdigitreader (May 18, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Nope N73 is available for 16.8k in mumbai with bill.
> About the problems in N80, the are frequent os crashing and poor battery life. But this depends upon usage.


 

PLs let me know where in Mumbai i will get N73 in 16.8K with bill also let me know the prise of N73 ME.


----------



## krazyfrog (May 18, 2007)

Alfa2 in Vile-Parle (W). N73 ME costs around 19k. For 20k you'll get N91 8gb. N95 is for 31k.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 18, 2007)

out of the above two N73 but 

alternatively you can take -> W830i


.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 18, 2007)

I am looking for a symbian phone so W830i is out...
and yeah does N80 have OS issues even after the 28th April 2007 firmware upgrade??
And is N80 still available in market coz I heard it had been discontinued due to some problem...is it true?
So you suggesting N73 over N80 due to better firmware and better cam quality?


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

@ankurgupta.me: I've been using N80 for 1 year now...personally, the phone hangs a lot and its very slow. My girlfriend has an N73 and that phone is much better. More stable, faster and MUCH better battery life.

If you have a choice, go for the N73 ME...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2007)

maybe u should try sony ericsson k790i


----------



## alsiladka (May 18, 2007)

Well i bough my N73ME from my brother's friends shop so maybe got more discount.

But i am not really happy with the camera, maybe i am yet to master the settings and the different scenes modes. But most of my photos are blurred or too colourful.

But i must say that the screen is awsome.


----------



## thinkdigitreader (May 18, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Alfa2 in Vile-Parle (W). N73 ME costs around 19k. For 20k you'll get N91 8gb. N95 is for 31k.


 
Hi,

U told me N73 is in 16.8K now u r saying it is in 19K, so can u tell me why there is somutch difference


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Maybe 17 K was in grey market??


----------



## sai_cool (May 19, 2007)

Hi,

i brought a N73 ME here in chennai for 19k. It is really gud, comes with 2gb mini sd card, awesome headphones and nice black casing. The screen is awesome, and the OS works flawlessly, u should go for it.

And abt N80, beleieve me, not only is the phone slow, but the battery life really sucks! u can use the device properly. I mean , watz the use havin all the feautres without BATTERY!

GO FOR THE N73 ME!


----------



## krazyfrog (May 19, 2007)

thinkdigitreader said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> U told me N73 is in 16.8K now u r saying it is in 19K, so can u tell me why there is somutch difference


 You should read more carefully. 16.8k was for N73 and 19k is for N73 ME.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 19, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I am looking for a symbian phone so W830i is out...
> and yeah does N80 have OS issues even after the 28th April 2007 firmware upgrade??
> And is N80 still available in market coz I heard it had been discontinued due to some problem...is it true?
> So you suggesting N73 over N80 due to better firmware and better cam quality?


 ohk if W830i is out bcoz of non symbian os, but I was just giving alternative. waise there is not much diff except that. on music and camera w830 is better. depends on what are ur pref
N80 had a little hanging problems,
n73 has a one or two feature above n80 so suggested that to my friend, who is using N73 for 6months now and happy with it.


----------



## deepakchan (May 20, 2007)

Everyone here have missed out an important feature in the N80. It is the only phone in Nokia with Wi-Fi at least till recently. I've discontinued using GPRS completely as Airtel speeds have become pathetic. I use Wi-Fi extensively at home, office, hotels, etc. Soon BSNL is going to come up with Wi-fi hot spots in various areas of metropolitan cities. That time you shouldn't feel missed out that you cannot use it. After using Wi-Fi I don't feel like going back to GPRS/EDGE. I was eyeing the Nokia N76 but chucked it only for the reason that it doesn't have Wi-Fi.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 20, 2007)

N80 may be the first 'smartphone' from Nokia to have WiFi,but in 2004 itself NOkia's first 'Wi-Fi' phone,Nokia 9500 got released.


----------



## alsiladka (May 21, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> Everyone here have missed out an important feature in the N80. It is the only phone in Nokia with Wi-Fi at least till recently. I've discontinued using GPRS completely as Airtel speeds have become pathetic. I use Wi-Fi extensively at home, office, hotels, etc. Soon BSNL is going to come up with Wi-fi hot spots in various areas of metropolitan cities. That time you shouldn't feel missed out that you cannot use it. After using Wi-Fi I don't feel like going back to GPRS/EDGE. I was eyeing the Nokia N76 but chucked it only for the reason that it doesn't have Wi-Fi.


 
Who told you it is the only phone with WiFi? There are 13 Nokia phones with Wifi!!

Dont mislead people.


----------



## deepakchan (May 21, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Who told you it is the only phone with WiFi? There are 13 Nokia phones with Wifi!!
> 
> Dont mislead people.


 
I said till recently.. At least when I bought as someone said among the smartphones, I could only find the N80. Now with the advent of many E-series and N-series phones, there could be 13. I have no clue. Could u point us to a link which lists these 13 phones?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 21, 2007)

Why are you fighting over a feature that doesnt have much(almost nil) utility in India..
I just want to know answers to the following two questions to decide which one to buy:
1)Has the latest N80 firmware resolved all issues?
2)Are N73 videos choppy as mentioned in many reviews?


----------



## deepakchan (May 21, 2007)

The feature is not available publicly I agree. But I have Wi-Fi routers both at office and at home so I need no GPRS. So "it is" a useful feature for me.

And I do have the latest firmware on my N80. The earlier version v3.xx sucked like big time. The latest 4.0632.0.38 really rocks. Literally no hanging. All issues that i had previously vanished like magic.


----------



## indranilmaulik (May 21, 2007)

N73 Music Edition


----------



## yogi_7272 (May 21, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Why are you fighting over a feature that doesnt have much(almost nil) utility in India..
> I just want to know answers to the following two questions to decide which one to buy:
> 1)Has the latest N80 firmware resolved all issues?
> 2)Are N73 videos choppy as mentioned in many reviews?



n73 video recoding is not that good .. u can say videos are choppy to certain extend  ..


----------



## the.kaushik (May 21, 2007)

brother.. am using n80 and my room mate is using n73ME.. we bought together and i will give u some details.

n73 has very loud sound..mind it loud not clear but fur better then n80.. now n80 is sterio don know some one mentioned its not sterio.
n73me is quite fast then n80 
n73 me comes with a 2gb mmc

now when i went to buy my cell my aim was that i want all in one so with a review i say my n80 rocks because
n80 screen is the best in n-series.. ya.. when u see n73 and n80 its like a computer with 800x600 resolution compared to 1024x768 hope u got an idea.. icons look dirty big and so its fast 

n80 has everything.. so u will never peek at other mobile saying that "Hay his mobile has this and i don have that"

WiFi, Ya i think the best part.. tell u a small story.. in my coll we usually take laptop to do browsing using college wifi.. what i do? I take n80. ya its my new laptop.. equivalent to laptop browsing..relax and do.. when downloading something simply keep in pocket and do other things..
I even installed a torrent client to my n80

One problem with n80 is its slider.. it has no spring so a problem but u will get habituated.. 

One thing more i don like about n73 is its look.. though its so costly it doesnot have that rich look.

and there is no fear to go for n80 or n80i
both have same hardware and onle a software update is being made..
give u a link below which says how to change n80 to n80i..i did and am now using n80i..
*classictutorials.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-upgrade-your-nokia-n80-to-n80.html

Ya i forgot another problem with n80 is its battery backup.. if u don use any extra feature than normal ones it goes for 2 days but if u re using music player in loudspeaker the hardly 3.5 hrs..
n73ME is better in this case.( a max of half an hr more).Also when u browse using wifi u can do at a continious of 4~4.5hrs.. any way its much more than laptops.. 
hope that was useful 

ya one thing more.. n80 is 3MP and n73ME is 3.2 MP with carlzias lense but both resolution and video quality is same.. i reviewed myself

brother.. am using n80 and my room mate is using n73ME.. we bought together and i will give u some details.

n73 has very loud sound..mind it loud not clear but fur better then n80.. now n80 is sterio don know some one mentioned its not sterio.
n73me is quite fast then n80 
n73 me comes with a 2gb mmc

now when i went to buy my cell my aim was that i want all in one so with a review i say my n80 rocks because
n80 screen is the best in n-series.. ya.. when u see n73 and n80 its like a computer with 800x600 resolution compared to 1024x768 hope u got an idea.. icons look dirty big and so its fast 

n80 has everything.. so u will never peek at other mobile saying that "Hay his mobile has this and i don have that"

WiFi, Ya i think the best part.. tell u a small story.. in my coll we usually take laptop to do browsing using college wifi.. what i do? I take n80. ya its my new laptop.. equivalent to laptop browsing..relax and do.. when downloading something simply keep in pocket and do other things..
I even installed a torrent client to my n80

One problem with n80 is its slider.. it has no spring so a problem but u will get habituated.. 

One thing more i don like about n73 is its look.. though its so costly it doesnot have that rich look.

and there is no fear to go for n80 or n80i
both have same hardware and onle a software update is being made..
give u a link below which says how to change n80 to n80i..i did and am now using n80i..
*classictutorials.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-upgrade-your-nokia-n80-to-n80.html

Ya i forgot another problem with n80 is its battery backup.. if u don use any extra feature than normal ones it goes for 2 days but if u re using music player in loudspeaker the hardly 3.5 hrs..
n73ME is better in this case..Also when u browse using wifi u can do at a continious of 4~4.5hrs.. any way its much more than laptops.. 
hope that was useful


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 21, 2007)

Thanx a lot dude...
What about firmware issues...Is N80 still slow and how is it compared to n73?
And what is the difference between internet edition and normal edition..


----------



## krazyfrog (May 21, 2007)

Internet edition has a few extra internet related software (from yahoo etc.) present in the firmware. You can easily contest a regular N80 to Internet edition by flashing it with internet edition firmware.


----------



## deepakchan (May 22, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Internet edition has a few extra internet related software (from yahoo etc.) present in the firmware. You can easily contest a regular N80 to Internet edition by flashing it with internet edition firmware.


 
Yes. Been there done that. My Normal N80 is now N80IE.

You just need to update the firmware which you can do it yourself.

I am using truphone (which works only on N80IE) which can be used to make free calls to many landlines around the world by connecting on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 23, 2007)

^^So after using both the phones you would suggest me N73ME?
I was initially interested in N80 but N73ME is what looks a better option with it coming around 4k cheaper(due to memory card) than N73ME..
I realised I dont need WiFi so N73ME would be best...
The only problem that seems to be there with N73ME is the cramped keypad..any other problems?


----------



## krazyfrog (May 24, 2007)

The keypad and the joystick are the only weak points of N73.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

i would still say n73....takin everything into consideration


----------



## koolbluez (May 24, 2007)

N73 ME of the 2..
Me too had the same confusion. Then.. I thought.. lets wait for the next SE Walkman Cybershot 3.2+mpx phone , the successor of my W800i


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> N73 ME of the 2..
> Me too had the same confusion. Then.. I thought.. lets wait for the next SE Walkman Cybershot 3.2+mpx phone , the successor of my W800i



u have taken the right decision my friend


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 25, 2007)

Well I am considering buying the N95...
I will have to wait for a month and half coz my adsense cheque arrives after that 
Is it worth the wait?


----------



## assasin (May 25, 2007)

hey guya wat bout the Nokia 6120 nad 6110?
wat do u ppl say bout those fones?
i know that they havent been released yet,but wud like to know when they wud be released?
wud it be worth waiting 4 those fones or sud i get a N80 instead?


----------



## faraaz (May 25, 2007)

@ankurgupta.me: My friend has the N95...he bought it day before yesterday and I had a chance to look over it. Frankly speaking here's what I thought:

PROS:
Video...its mindblowing...really smooth and amazingly clear.
Weight...the phone is REALLY light.

CONS:
Slow...I know, its faster than N80, but I feel N73 is still faster. The phone is a bit low on RAM I feel, based on my experiments with it.
Build Quality...frankly, not too impressed with it. The phone had a cheap feel...the slider mechanism is great and snaps really smartly, but there was quite a bit of give when using the phone, making me feel as though the phone had been put together shoddily.
Keypad...pain in the ass to use. And I say this having used an N80 for a year almost...its really bad IMO, so try it before you buy it!
Camera...I know, the camera is a REALLY good one and all and this shouldn't really be a CON, but I wanted to make sure you pay attention to this. 5 MP means jack sh!t when it comes to camera quality. The Sony Ericsson K790i and K800 take better photos. The N93 (NOT the "i" variant) takes better photos as far as zoom is concerned. DO NOT BUY N95 JUST BECAUSE IT HAS A 5 MP camera...the MP's have NOTHING to do with photo quality!


----------



## dreamboyrules (May 25, 2007)

simply n73 rocks man i have used it watch out for the reviews search on google !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @ankurgupta.me: My friend has the N95...he bought it day before yesterday and I had a chance to look over it. Frankly speaking here's what I thought:
> 
> PROS:
> Video...its mindblowing...really smooth and amazingly clear.
> ...



N95 is a  average phone..it is good for internet addicts.....thats all im goin to highlight the bad points

*The Bad*

I will only enumerate some of them as the list is pretty long: no USB recharging, crappy earphones, bad dual slider design implementation, poor weak battery life, software problems, lack of an office document editor and the list can continue.


----------



## alsiladka (May 26, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> N95 is a average phone..it is good for internet addicts.....thats all im goin to highlight the bad points
> 
> *The Bad*
> 
> I will only enumerate some of them as the list is pretty long: no USB recharging, crappy earphones, bad dual slider design implementation, poor weak battery life, software problems, lack of an office document editor and the list can continue.


 
You can buy an Office Document editor. They dont come for free.

Software problems will be sorted out with firmware upgrades, just yesterday firmware 11 was released for India, which is a major firmware upgrade.

I really loved N95's screen, crisp clearity. None of nokia phones have USB recharging, why cry over one phone.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2007)

^^ hey its so costly...& it is nokia's top of the line phone so it isn't wrong to expect a few features & softwares


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 26, 2007)

I went to the nokia concept store in delhi yestetday and had a good look at N95..
here is what i think..
Pros:
Light weight
crsip display
amazing video quality
good picture quality
GPS rock..
Cons:
little slow...
poor battery(as read in some reviews)

So overall it is a good buy and after a firmware upgrade it is definitely worth buying..

Mega pixel might not affect picture quality greatly but they help in capturing more details which is exactly the case with N95...

If this phone has optical zoom and touchscreen then it would have been the best phone ever...


----------



## faraaz (May 26, 2007)

I suggest you wait. If you want a phone now only, get the N73, its rock solid and most kinks have been worked out. If you can wait, why settle for the N95? Wait a bit...I'm sure Nokia are working on the next model in the series...


----------



## yogi_7272 (May 26, 2007)

n82


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 26, 2007)

^^N82 specs dont look attractive...
N95 reviews are positive all over the net...


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 26, 2007)

N80 for every thing you need


----------

